# Excalibur watches



## Billy05

Hi. I wonder if any of you knowledgeable guys can help me. I have inherited a vintage 9ct gold Excalibur gents watch I think circa 1960s. I would like to know a bit about the maker and are parts available etc. I want to give the case a light clean so need to remove the movement but not sure whether access is via the back or removal of the crystal. Any info would be very much appreciated. Thanks


----------



## animalone

Pictures may help the forum answer your questions


----------



## Stan

Excalibur was a brand sold by H Samuel the jewellers. They should have proprietary Swiss movements from that time, and I'd suspect that parts will still be available.


----------



## Billy05

Please can anyone tell me how to add pictures to this posting. Thanks.


----------



## Always"watching"

This is most amusing. I thought of putting Glynn's post and pic on to the Watch Forum directly, taking it from the Christopher Ward Watch Forum. However, concern about ethics caused me to think again and use it only indirectly. However, I suddenly noticed that the information in Glynn's post was originally posted by none other than myself!! So, here is Glynn's forum post complete with my own research:





*
Re: Vintage Excalibur watch
*

by *Glynn* » Sun Nov 29, 2015 7:56 pm



> problem son wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> I have done a bit of research for you about Excalibur watches but with little real result. The company was responsible for a number of watch models, mainly of the Swiss-made 17-jewel incabloc variety. Their watches included gold examples and ladies watches, and they seem to be of a more "generic" flavour in style. Interestingly, the Excalibur name has been used since the 1960s Excalibur watches like yours were produced, and in this context it refers to ranges of watches by Lucien Piccard as well as by Roger Dubuis. The term also refers to a colourway of watch produced by a company called hOme, and the colour is described as "excalibur grey". So, I think your Excalibur watch is in good company.
> 
> Vintage Excalibur watch with 9-carat gold case hallmarked for Edinburgh 1968 and rolled gold Excalibur bracelet. Case size if 32.5mm diameter (not including crown) (pic from antiquesatlas.com):
Click to expand...

 Thank you for that. Sorry I don't know your Christian name. Thinking of what you have found out I wonder whether H Samuels sold them. Thank you again. Glynn

As a final note from me, I can confirm that H. Samuel did sell the Excalibur brand, and some of the vintage mechanical Excalibur watches featured Tissot movements, including the hand-wind caliber 781-1.


----------



## DJH584

Billy05 said:


> Please can anyone tell me how to add pictures to this posting. Thanks.


 A read of this thread should help you out http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?/topic/103087-how-to-post-a-picture-on-the-forum-new-for-2016/


----------

